# getting rid of snails



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Has anyone used a snail ridding product successfully without harming your fish?I have some sanils that love to eat my angelfish eggs and im getting pretty tired of it.I've tried the vegetable on the bottom trick but the little tiny ones never get on them and theres always eggs somewhere.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

A better alternative; QT the fish and raise the temps to around 88 F. Immediately take out dead snails and watch for ammonia spikes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Or just put a slice of cucumber or an algae wafer on the bottom and when the snails gather to it, take it out. You should be able to get rid of quite a few snails this way without the risk of an ammonia spike or chemicals killing other fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are they MTS? those are annoying but anything else you can usualy use. I just traded 10 apple snails for 10 fish at my LFS


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I have no idea what they are.My little sister found them in a lake and dropped them in my tank without even telling me.At the time she put them in I didn't notice them until there was hundreds crawling around.I have two small clown loaches now just until the snails are gone and I have a friend with a 75gal who is going to take them in about a month.


----------



## danny1 (Nov 17, 2006)

they seem to be pond snails


----------



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

I would try and find some fish that eat snails, Such as the clown loachs you have mentioned. It is less hassle and you do not need to use Chemicals or change any water conditions!!


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Puffer fish are good snail eaters. I also used "had-a-snail" in my tank when I first got a new plant, now I don't know if there were any snails in this plant, but I never ended up getting any and none of the fish seemed to be affected by the product.


----------

